# Novena, my prayer



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Bettyboop82 (May 2, 2015)

Publishing my novena, with a grateful heart and continued hope, thanks for hearing me blessed mother...

Oh, Most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity. Oh, Star of the sea, help me and show me you are my Mother. Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity. (Mention your request here). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee. (x3)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands. (x3).
Amen 

Thank you again for listening, Louise xx


----------

